

DeviantART data compromised - mcgin
http://www.neowin.net/news/deviantart-database-compromised-email-addresses-leaked?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+neowin-all+%28Neowin+All+News%29

======
citricsquid
Title is incorrect, a database belonging to a third party that contained some
user information was compromised, part of the data belonged to Deviantart but
the database did not.

~~~
lhorie
Also, in case no one connected the dots, Silverpop Inc was the compromised
party for both this and the McDonalds incident yesterday. They recently pushed
password resets and new login procedures for their clients so presumably a lot
more people got affected.

~~~
vaksel
I think it's telling that Gawker's database was dumped for everyone to see,
why these haven't been released. Just shows you how much some people hate
Gawker.

~~~
lhorie
The motivations look fairly different imho. Gawker's case was clearly
motivated by emotions, and the Silverpop case appears to be the age old black
market business showing its ugly head on mainstream news.

------
samstokes
From TFA: "email addresses, birth dates and usernames may have been leaked but
passwords were not compromised"

~~~
kondro
So, identity theft only then.

------
kondro
'Tis the season to be compromised. Fa la la la la, la la la la.

Change your passwords or be sodomized. Fa la la la la, la la la la.

~~~
kondro
Really... no one else thought this was funny? In fact, it got down-voted?

I thought you people had a sense of humour.

